# Chev. Cruze, engine stall at cold start, random reduced Power



## balogm (Jan 9, 2015)

Let-s mention some extras ...
- engine is 1.6l gasoline
- after an ECU injection trim reset , everything works good but it deteriorates... something is screwing the injection trim diagram in a random way... almost all time engine is stopping several times after start, and have low power, except 1,2 times after reset, and random in driving engine is working perfect or start to deteriorate, power and mileage go up 50% more gasoline is consumed
- testing was done only with gasoline (no LPG)
- if you go in town, the only problem is cold start, if you go highway sometime suddenly engine start to lose easy power, that I try different maneuver to not stop, like changing gear pushing engine speed above 4000-5000rpm,...
- no check engine light, no error stored ... except one "clutch pedal not programed" as I see it reaper from time to time.

With this crap cars GM have retrieved selling of Chevrolet in Europe ... for sure I will not buy any GM cars from now on .... Europe second hand cars are more good than what GM is selling..


----------



## balogm (Jan 9, 2015)

After 6 days of investigation the dealer find that the cylinder head should be removed and valve disassembled and cleaned. 
Valves close with delay, because they're tail does not have enough slip in they're bushing ... so it needs clean. This happens most on cold start because valves heat first so dilatation increase friction.


----------

